# .  ( )
.      (    ,    )        -   !        .  
,      . -      .   ,       ( , ,  )    (  ).    .   ,  -    ,   .  
   .
2003: 
2009:

----------


## kobieta

!
! 
     ? -     ? 
        - .    !

----------


## Tail

> !
> ! 
>      ? -     ?

  .      -

----------


## laithemmer

*kobieta*,    ?   ? :)
   ,    !

----------


## aneisha

*kobieta*,       .  񳳳. , ⳺!

----------


## LAEN

!

----------


## kobieta

> *kobieta*,    ?   ? :)
>    ,    !

      , ...      ...  
           ,     ,        쳺
   ,        ..  -              ..
  ,       ...

----------


## laithemmer

*kobieta*,  *** ,    :)
      ?
 ,   ,    ?!    ... 
..      -  ) ѳ  ,      ,     ,      ...
 !

----------


## RAMM

> ...           ,     ,        쳺
> ...

    ...

----------


## laithemmer

*RAMM*,   !     !            ?

----------


## RAMM

> *RAMM*,   !     !            ?

  **,   ?  ?

----------


## kobieta

> ...

  !!!!!!
!  !   

> *RAMM*,   !     !            ?

   , !
...  ..    --    .    򳺿

----------


## kilov

.         ,     ,    ,       ()  ,      . ͳ   ,    .       -     ,       .  
 ?    " ",     (    ),      (   -   ),   ,       (    ),         ,  .     .   ,   ,   .  
    ,           ,      .       (    ,        ),      ,       ( - ),      (     700),        .  
 ""  :     ,       "  ".  ,  30-40- .              . ֳ       .  
     -  , ,  .     (     )  ,   .   . ֳ       .

----------


## zashtrihovana

> (   -   )

          . - -  - ...     ?

----------


## kilov

> . - -  - ...     ?

  ,     ,  ,   .      ,    ,     " ") 
  , , " ,    ". - ...

----------

.       (    ).    ,     -      .
   -  1904 (   ).       ,     .      ,  , -.    -,    .    ,    ,         -.

----------


## kilov

,     ,        -    :      ,   -  (    䒿  ,  ,  ).   㳺   ,     .          .       ...  
 ,     ,    .  
     ,   . ,     ?

----------


## 23q

**:       (Unguentum Hydrargyri cinereum).     ,  ,       .   30 %  .    .                 (   ). : , , ,  ,  .  :   (  )   25 .

----------

> ,

     
     :

----------


## 23q

"         ,     1886 ",      1904,   ... 
  ..    ?        ,      .   ...
"    ,       .            .       .  ,       .     1943 ,       .  ,        .  ,  , . ,     .  ,   ,        .       . ,    ,   . *        .* -      .  .     .   ,        .      "`",        ,   , ,    ,    ,  ." http://nedorazvmenie.livejournal.com/1054548.html

----------

**:     

> : 
>    (Unguentum Hydrargyri cinereum).     ,  ,       .   30 %  .    .                 (   ). : , , ,  ,  .  :   (  )   25 .

  "        .  2   (  ),      .     120   3712 ,   195 ,  151   .   1911         ,   ,  ,         .       ,        .      , , ,       " (  ".  ")

----------


## 23q

**,    , ...
 http://zhurnal.lib.ru/m/miljawskij_w_m/doc223.shtml 
   : http://zhurnal.lib.ru/m/miljawskij_w_m/

----------

> ,    , ...

  , .      . 
 .    

> , ,         .   1929     ,    ,  "     ", -  "".    ,  .   .

----------


## LAEN

> ?    " ",

    -   14

----------


## laithemmer

!    ,     !     !

----------


## Sky

> !    ,     !     !

    (   **)    . **:    ,    ,          .

----------


## Rinka

̳    "". ³           .      .     .
       .    ,   .     .      , ,   .    .
    .   . ҳ ,        .

----------


## kilov

> .

       ,       .    ,  . . ,  ,      2001-2002 . , ,  .  ,    ,      - . ,        .       (- ,      )            .    :

----------


## 23q

,   :
 "31  1837            . 
       . 
     1840    - . ..    "       ". 
               ,  "     ". 
       . , -        1841 .  * ,          .* 
      1846      30 ."
     "   "   ...

----------


## kilov

> 1846      30 ."      "   "   ...

  .        ,       .      (   ),    .      Rinka,     ,  (    )   , ,    .   -     . 
    ,  ,       .   .  ,    -   (   ).  
   ,      .   ,   ,           (. 1910 ,       )   .  ,       - .       "1904",    .   .

----------


## 23q

!))     , )

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,     ,  ,   .      ,    ,     " ") 
>   , , " ,    ". - ...

  .    - , .       - ,   .   

> ,     ,    .

  
, ,   ,    ...

----------

.    ?

----------


## Olio

,    ,      ))

----------


## laithemmer

**, , ?     ,       )

----------


## Sky

> **, , ?     ,       )

     ?       ,   .

----------


## aneisha

, -,          ?   ,       (((

----------

,    . ,    ,          !
  ,  "  ,        300- ,   ()      . ,   ,  ,   ,  ,  .    .    ?

----------


## kilov

> ,  "  ,        300- ,   ()      . ,   ,  ,   ,  ,  .    .    ?

         ( - ),      .    璺    ,       볿  . ³  -  ( -  )    ,        .      ,         300-          .         -    ,    , -    .     ,             .  , ,  ,        .  
     (  )    ,     :         ""   "" ( "").        -   (     ).    ,       ,   ,    .      ,      .         ",   . , ,      ,    ,     .              -   ",    "".

----------


## Adisaleme

, ? ? ,           ,     .

----------


## aneisha

*Adisaleme*,   .     .  ,  .

----------


## Adisaleme

*aneisha*, !  !   ,  - - ?

----------


## aneisha



----------

!   ,       . 
     .   :     ,       .    ,  .

----------


## LAEN

. . .  -  .

----------


## RAMM

-   .

----------


## laithemmer

**,    - ,      ,   ....   .

----------


## aneisha

.   ?  ,  , ,          . ,     

> 

   뺺,   .

----------


## laithemmer

*aneisha*,          .

----------


## Sky

?         .

----------


## kilov

http://zhurnal.lib.ru/m/miljawskij_w_m/doc223.shtml,     23q (),   ,  , -, - (- ).  ̳    -  1905 ,      .     : 
        1899 - 1900 .     40       .. 
        1901     6 ;         600      . 
        1902      60  .  * 1905  -  -.*   1906  -    60       .. 
        1912    . 
        1913  - . 
  . 
-              .  (,    )  . ˳   (    )      ,   ()     -. 
      ,    ,     -    .         (  ).                  -   -  "" . 
    ,    ,    .     . 
 , ,          .
  2003  (   ) ,          -  ,     -    .        (,        ,    - ,       .    :).  ,      2003-,     ,                  .    ,  .     .    *:* _  ,       ._  
 .        .  2008 ,     ,     ,     (, ),   ,     .           ,   2009  񳺿     .    . ,   . 
 ...    (   ,  ):
      ̳,  "   " ( ,      ): 
...       :
-      (     ?       )
-     .  (        ,     (   ), 6-,     "- ",   ,      (  ).          ?      ? 
                (       " ").     -  ?     (  ,  -   ,     )     ,    .    ?                       .       ,      -        - (       ),   -     (   ,             (-   ,    ).      - ?

----------


## laithemmer

* 29*  *11.00*,            .  
             (     ),  , .

----------


## sharasha

,  !!!)))

----------


## sharasha

-   ,     !)))

----------


## laithemmer

, ,  .
   .       .  . ",     ,    ?!"    ,  ,     .   -   ,  ,    .  ,   ?     "    ".
,    .  ,  ,   ,  ,  .      . ,  ,  ,   ""  .  ,  ? ͳ,  !    -  ?!  :      ,    ,   ,      . !  ,   !  ,    ,   .    .   ,   ,       ,          , -  ,      . ĳ    , ,   ,     ,       .   ,              ,       (  :).    ,  ,   ,   ,  .   ,      ,    ,  ,   ! !  !  ,   .           --        .  .    .      (  ,    ),         .  ,      ,   ! 
   ,      ,    ,     ,       -,    . 
     :)

----------


## Scald

...

----------


## sharasha

> 

       ,      )))

----------


## laithemmer

> ,      )

    -   ?     !   )))

----------


## ERNE

, ,   ..  , . 
  ,  . http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/tvikvik/album/63372/

----------

!

----------


## jamlife

*ERNE*,   ))) ֳ , .

----------


## Sky

,    . ,      -,    ,  ,     http://www.poltava.pl.ua/photo/217/

----------


## kilov

*   : * . 
            (        ,  ,  ),       ,    ,     .       ,       ,        ,    ,      ,      .       .   
        1903.      .  ,  ,    -    1903,     ,   1902-1903 .     ,     ( )     .    
  ,     ,              .     ,    .  ,  ,      .  ,   1951   (  ...  ),        50-   ,      .    
  ,       .    ,         ,     .   ,     ,    : 
1.	 1903  1918   ,    ,      .
2.	19181919 .    (!)
3.	 20-30    ,      
4.	1942       (      )
5.	 50-     
6.	  80-  ¾   ,   ( -)     .  ,        ,       .        :    
,            (   ):      .  
   :   
,         ,  .  ,        ,   ,         .   
  :   
 .                 .    ,   ,    ,       .    
      ( ,             :  ,  ).        .   ,     -. ͳ,    ,      :  
  , 
 , 
  , 
  .  
   , 
  -. 
, ? 
   .  
, ,  , 
   , 
   , 
   . 
  , 
,   . 
    -, 
 ,    
  , 
  , 
   . 
    , 
  , 
   .  
 ,   ,  .       (   ,     ),       ,  ,  , ,  ,       ,  .  ,    ,   ³  , , . ³    .    ,   .    ,     . ,   ,       (: ) .        .  ,  .      ,  , ,  .     .

----------


## 23q

(!!)     ,        . ..    ,  ,     .

----------


## kilov

23q: _        (!!)    _  
,     ( 1896    )  ,       ,          .

----------


## 23q

*kilov*,       .         ?
    -     .

----------

?
  ,  ,     .

----------


## MANGO

> *   : * . 
> ...

   ,     !

----------


## _

,    ... ..     ...

----------


## Bogdan

ֳ           1903-1918 .    -    ,     .

----------


## LAEN

> ...

   ?

----------


## Tiramisu

> (        ,  ,  ),       ,    ,     .       ,       ,        ,    ,      ,      .       .

  -   .

----------


## mesplan



----------


## Merry Corpse

*mesplan*,     ? )

----------


## mesplan

[IMG]C:\Users\asus\Desktop\.png[/IMG]   

> *mesplan*,     ? )

    .PNG   ??

----------


## mesplan



----------


## Pentax

,         .

----------


## tayatlas

.. ""      -      .

----------


## mesplan

> ,         .

     

> .. ""      -      .

     4         

> .. ""      -      .

     ????          (    )))))          30  .           ,                   

> .. ""      -      .

     ????          (    )))))          30  .           ,                   

> .. ""      -      .

     ????          (    )))))          30  .           ,

----------


## Pentax

-  .  ,      .

----------


## mesplan

> -  .  ,      .

      !!!!

----------


## tayatlas

> ????          (    )))))          30  .           ,

         . 
             .         ?     :     ()     .

----------


## mesplan



----------


## Pentax

?

----------

> 

  
 !

----------


## Bogdan

.      ,       -  ().   .     -    .      -  .      .    ? ? ?

----------


## Pentax

.

----------


## Bogdan

򳺿 .             

> .

    ?

----------

